
Predictive models to calculate more accurate Covid-19 case fatality ratios - doener
https://venturebeat.com/2020/05/21/researchers-attempt-to-minimize-bias-in-covid-19-case-fatality-ratios/
======
rapjr9
Where are the models that predict how many people will have long term
disabilities due to COVID-19?

